# Swift Dry Lock leak prevention system ?



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi To All

We got a 2012 Jay Flight Swift 154BH, Jayco's web site says that it has Swift Dry Lock leak prevention system.

I called and ask them what the Swift Dry Lock leak prevention system is, and they said that they had no idea what it is, I was told that they would try to find out and call me back, 5 weeks later a they have not called me back.

Does anyone know what Swift Dry Lock leak prevention system is? May be just a sound's good sales pitch!


----------

